# bad weird smell



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

ok so i was drivin to work today and all of a sudden, i get this stench that's smells like either a garbage disposal or i stepped on shit when i turn on the fan. so i turn it off cuz i thought it was the place i was drivin at. well i past the area and it smelled everytime i turned the fan on. it was such a shitty smell. i had no idea what it was. i popped the hood once i got to work to see what it could be and i was expecting a load of garbage or a bag of shit in there somewhere. i found nuthin and the smell lingered the next time i drove the car. a co-worker told me it must be the catalytic converter being broken in. i thought that was suppose to smell differently. what do u all think it is? i don't even feel like drivin the car no more.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

if it smells like rotten eggs then it is probably your cat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

it ain't rotten eggs but i swear my car has a dead cat or sumthin under the hood. i checked again and i still can't find nuthin. at least the smell has gone away somewhat today. why the hell do i get all the weird shit happen to me? man!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

black se r said:


> *it ain't rotten eggs but i swear my car has a dead cat or sumthin under the hood. i checked again and i still can't find nuthin. at least the smell has gone away somewhat today. why the hell do i get all the weird shit happen to me? man! *


If nothing else, if the smell comes back, take it back to the dealership and ask them to see what's up. Warranty should be good for it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

i had my car down at the dealer today...they said they found some bird feathers under the hood. i freakin ran over a bird? shit...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Wow......what did they do about it? Where did they find the feathers?


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Not alone*

I dunno dude, I just took my car on a business trip cuz they couldn't get me a loaner on short notice, and my car is starting to smell also. I drove over 500 miles in a 2 day span. My car has over 5000 miles now and at one point I thought it was just the area. I drove through NH, and Mass past Boston so I didn't think twice. Well on my return trip it hit me a couple times...DAMN smells like someone crapped themselves. I always steer clear of roadkill of course so I don't know. I am gonna throw it up on the lift after work tonight and see whats up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

there's a very slight comfort to know i'm not the only one but man i tell ya, that smell is horrible huh? the people at the dealer said if there is a dead animal stuck in there somewhere, the damage to the car is not covered by the warranty. but then they said they'll give me 5 day span to see what happens and they're willing to do some work if needed. i don't know if ur smell is the same is mine but mine smelled like a decomposing animal. i hope u don't got the same thing


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Next time opens the windows before you drop ass. lol (j/k) 

Yeah; dead + animal = really smelly

It's sux b/c it ruins the "new car smell"


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

GHSER7 said:


> *Next time opens the windows before you drop ass. lol (j/k)
> 
> Yeah; dead + animal = really smelly
> 
> It's sux b/c it ruins the "new car smell" *



HAHAHAHAHA

Save yourself some money! Jack the car up and get to scraping! Then if anything is damaged see if they'll fix it for free.


----------

